# work as a registered nurse?



## lnzmars

My husband and I are nurses, in the US, just curious about work in Mexico? Anyone with information? Is it possible?


----------



## DNP

lnzmars said:


> My husband and I are nurses, in the US, just curious about work in Mexico? Anyone with information? Is it possible?


It's probably possible, if you have the proper visa. You should realize before you go to all that trouble though, that the pay would be really lousy. My suggestion would be to volunteer somewhere (no payments) and get to know the people in your profession here, nationals and expats alike. I think you would be richly rewarded, but not monetarily.


----------



## lnzmars

thanks for your reply, just looking to make enough to survive!


----------



## RVGRINGO

Your US registrations are good in the USA. You would have to qualify in Mexico & be fluent in Spanish. Immigration permissions are required for any work, even volunteer, in Mexico. It isn't easy to get. As stated above, the pay won't support you in the manner to which you are accustomed; not even close.


----------



## DNP

lnzmars said:


> thanks for your reply, just looking to make enough to survive!


The GOM welcomes foreigners who come here and spend money that they bring with them that, for the most part, they earned legally somewhere else. If you want to earn money in Mexico, the GOM is really looking out for its own citizens first. One way they try to do that is to avoid giving work permits (my words) to foreigners for jobs that Mexican citizens are also qualified for. Makes sense to me. Also, keep in mind that the unemployment and underemployment rates are higher in Mexico than most people would like to see.

Just keep in mind that as a foreigner, you can't jump to the front of the line.


----------



## johnmex

What they said...

And with that being said, maybe consider a job being a private nurse to a expat?

Or if you have money, open a clinic. Witch doctor stuff goes over real well here.


----------



## DNP

lnzmars said:


> My husband and I are nurses, in the US, just curious about work in Mexico? Anyone with information? Is it possible?


Good luck to you both.


----------



## JuliaC

Any updates on this? DH and I are thinking of retiring to Mexico in about 4-5 years. Well, he is retiring but I have many good years left. It's not really about money for me, as I truly love what I do, though a little extra can't hurt. Any other ****** nurses want to chime in here with actual experience in Mexico? Thanks!

Edit: I currently work as a certified oncology RN.


----------



## Isla Verde

JuliaC said:


> Any updates on this? DH and I are thinking of retiring to Mexico in about 4-5 years. Well, he is retiring but I have many good years left. It's not really about money for me, as I truly love what I do, though a little extra can't hurt. Any other ****** nurses want to chime in here with actual experience in Mexico? Thanks!
> 
> Edit: I currently work as a certified oncology RN.


Since this thread started 2 years ago, I wouldn't count on getting any updates from the OP. Maybe you should start a new thread . . .


----------



## RVGRINGO

JuliaC said:


> Any updates on this? DH and I are thinking of retiring to Mexico in about 4-5 years. Well, he is retiring but I have many good years left. It's not really about money for me, as I truly love what I do, though a little extra can't hurt. Any other ****** nurses want to chime in here with actual experience in Mexico? Thanks!
> 
> Edit: I currently work as a certified oncology RN.


Having been hospitalized a few times, plus assisting and visiting friends in Guadalajara hospitals, I can simply offer the fact that I have never seen a gringa nurse. All were Mexicana and all were wonderful, as were the doctors involved in my care.

To even hope to enter that world, I would think that you would have to be fully fluent in Spanish and completely adapted culturally, as well as credentialed in the Mexican state where you would seek employment. On top of that, you would need to know people; to network.


----------



## mickisue1

RVGRINGO said:


> Having been hospitalized a few times, plus assisting and visiting friends in Guadalajara hospitals, I can simply offer the fact that I have never seen a gringa nurse. All were Mexicana and all were wonderful, as were the doctors involved in my care.
> 
> To even hope to enter that world, I would think that you would have to be fully fluent in Spanish and completely adapted culturally, as well as credentialed in the Mexican state where you would seek employment. On top of that, you would need to know people; to network.


AND, you would have to have a skill that can't be found easily in nurses who are native to MX; just as the US has hiring limits for professions where American citizens can do the job, so do other countries, MX included.


----------

